# Big flounder off SSI pier



## goldenboyga (Jul 16, 2009)

This is the biggest flounder that I have ever caught.  26 inch and weighted 8.5 lbs.  Also caught a 4 lbs sheephead as well.


----------



## JBM '64 (Jul 16, 2009)

Nice doormat!!!    He'll be good stuffed with deviled crab and broiled. Congrats!!


Jim M.


----------



## Juan De (Jul 16, 2009)

Nice fish, Miss Woten said somebody caught a nice flounder down there and then should me a pic of the fish, if i would have known it was you i would of come on down.


----------



## Shine Runner (Jul 16, 2009)

good one!


----------



## oldenred (Jul 16, 2009)

wish they were round the other day when i was there, nice fish. congrats


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Jul 16, 2009)

Yep.  That's a monster alright.  Don't expect dat every time!


----------



## bouymarker (Jul 16, 2009)

sweet!!!


----------



## crackerdave (Jul 17, 2009)

Great fish! Flounder's my favorite fish - I'll be glad to see fall weather when the big ones are around and the shrimpin' is good!


----------



## Inshore GA (Jul 17, 2009)

Nice!! You can feed the family with that one!


----------



## Gadget (Jul 18, 2009)

Good uN!


----------



## Jranger (Jul 18, 2009)

Yummy Flounder or Halibut for me any day!!!!


----------



## razor1 (Jul 19, 2009)

Glad you got a real nice flounder!! And indead it is nice.... Good job!!


----------

